

CIL (C Intermediate Language) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://cil.sourceforge.net/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
To answer some points in a single comment:

I believe the usage "C Intermediate Language" predates the usage "Common
Intermediate Language." Regardless, I think it is a simpler, cleaner "thing"
than LLVM, and serves as an interesting "compare and contrast" point when
talking about compilers, intermediate languages, and program optimisation.

I see CIL and LLVM as having different purposes. I agree that if one is
writing a compiler and looking for an intermediate language and surrounding
tools, then probably the LLVM is a better vehicle than CIL, but if you're
trying to simplify a huge C project, CIL is better than LLVM.

I've seen jey's profile and acknowledge that s/he knows more about this than
I, but I still see CIL as a useful thing to know about, and possibly
understand.

------
javery
CIL is already the name of the standard for the IL used by .NET and Mono.
(Common Intermediate Language)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Intermediate_Language>

~~~
jey
Nope, it's just an overloaded name. They're both intermediate representations
for programs, but entirely different in their approach.

------
jey
LLVM > CIL.

~~~
godDLL
You care to expand on that, please? For hackers unfamiliar with both subjects
simultaneously, perhaps?

